

Ask HN: How do you message prospects during signup? - canterburry

As part of our signup process, we capture contact information. We are trying to improve our onboarding process and conversion funnel with relevant emails depending on what the prospect has or hasn&#x27;t completed. How do you currently do this?<p>We currently use MailChimp, Mandrill, MixPanel, HeapAnalystic and a bit of custom integration but would really like something more end-to-end.<p>We are looking to send different emails depending on at what stage of onboarding the prospect is, how many times we have contacted them before regarding the same topic, or how responsive the person is so that we can back off with emails if they seem to have lost interest.<p>Is there anything plug and play out there?
======
dylz
What kind of demographics are you using? We use Seewhy for conversion
management, but with the nerdier group, they are likely to run
adblock/ghostery/requestfilter, which blocks all of these tags (like they're
supposed to).

~~~
canterburry
I'll have to check them out. Both MixPanel and Heap give us some basic
demographics info but we aren't doing much with that right now.

We are still at a very basic stage and mainly want to ensure signup completion
once started. This obviously means the messaging flow needs to be aware of
what the signup process entails and at what stage the prospect is.

Currently, we do this with a whole bunch of meta attributes attached to each
user profile and derive what has been completed and what remains. However,
this makes for some message logic to derive remaining steps, past messaging
history etc.

~~~
dylz
I might have phrased that badly, I mean what kind of service are you offering?
Gaming? Software?

With things that are developer-focused, you might have to write some code
inhouse or server side (we use mp.track server side too), because those types
of people have close to 100% adblock use-rate (the only time they don't use it
is when they're forced to use IE on a work machine or w/e), which would render
a lot of client-side funnels and tracking solutions useless

~~~
canterburry
I see, we don't do anything with ads at all and yes, we are developer focused.
Saas product to scale and crop responsive images.

Since we already have their contact info at this point, we wanted to simply
reach out directly via email.

~~~
dylz
It doesn't have anything to do with ads: adblock will block "trackers" (like
seewhy, mixpanel, etc) as a side effect.

~~~
canterburry
I see. Well, have noticed some discrepancies between visitors between
HeapAnalytics and MixPanel...maybe that's what's going on.

------
BryanB55
Sounds like you want to email/message people based on what they do or don't do
in your app. How about intercom.io or customer.io or getvero.com?

